# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Disketat dhe CD-të boot

## edspace

*Çfarë janë disketat boot dhe përse përdoren?*

Disketat boot (shqip. "but") janë disketa flopi që përmbajnë programe dhe skedarë të nevojshëm për të filluar Windows-in në ato raste kur dëmtohet dhe nuk mund të hapet vetvetiu. Me anë të këtyre disketave mund të hyni në kompjuter dhe të kryeni disa funksione themelore si psh:
- të ndani hard diskun në disa pjesë (partitions)
- të fshini/formatoni pjesët e hard diskut
- të riparoni pjesën boot të hard diskut
- të kontrolloni diskun për skedarë të korruptuar/dëmtuar
- të krijoni, kopjoni, fshini skedarë në hard disk
- të redaktoni skedarët me tekst që konfigurojnë Windows-in, etj.

Kini parasysh se të njëjtat funksione mund të kryhen më lehtë duke përdorur një CD origjinal të Windows ose CD-të riparues/restaurues që zakonisht shiten bashkë me kompjuterin. Disketat duhen përdorur me kujdes dhe vetëm nga ata persona që kanë njohuri të mjaftueshme.

Në ato raste kur kompjuteri nuk mund të hapet nga CD-Rom, disketat janë e vetmja mundësi për t'u futur në kompjuter dhe për të instaluar Windows. 


*Si të krijoj një disketë boot?*

Në këtë rast po marrim si shembull disketën boot të Windows 98. Mënyra është e ngjashme edhe për versionet e tjera të Windows. 

1. Shkarkoni disketën boot për Windows 98 ose 98 SE (OEM) nga faqja 
http://bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm. 

2. Ruajeni skedarin në kompjuter, dhe klikojeni atë dy herë pasi të mbarojë së shkarkuari. 

3. Fusni në kompjuter nje disketë flopi bosh ose me informacion që nuk ju duhet, dhe klikoni dy herë mbi skedarin që sapo shkarkuat. 

4. Përgjigjuni "OK", dhe prisni sa të përfundojë krijimi i disketës flopi. 

5. Hiqeni disketën, etiketojeni "Boot i Windows 98", dhe kyçeni që të mos rishkruhet informacioni.


*Si ta përdor këtë disketë?*

1. Futeni disketën në kompjuter dhe rifillojeni kompjuterin.

2. Nga menyja që do paraqitet në ekran zgjidhni "Start Computer with CD-Rom Support". Kur të mbarojë së hapuri, në ekran do shihni *A:\>* dhe mbi këtë duhe të shihni shkronjën që i është caktuar CD-Rom-it. Zakonisht caktohet shkronja *D* për CD-Rom-in e parë, *E* për të dytin, e kështu me radhë. 

3. Shkruani komandat sipas dëshirës ose ato që u janë udhëzuar në forum. 

4. Për t'u rikthyer në Windows, hiqeni disketën flopi nga kompjuteri, dhe shtypni kombinimin CTRL+ALT+DEL në tastierë për të rifilluar kompjuterin. Tashmë kompjuteri do mundohet të hapë Windows-in nga hard disku.


...

----------


## benseven11

Versionet e boot disqeve te windowsit

1.Microsoft Windows 95 ( ver 4.00.950 ) dhe Windows 95A with Service Pack 1 ( ver 4.00.950A ).Ka drajvera per IDE dhe CD-Room
Emri i skedarit per tu kerkuar ne google:boot95a.exe(Fute ne kerkim ne google si boot95a.exe per ta gjetur dhe shkarkuar ne nje flopi diskete)

2.Boot disk for Windows 95b  perdoret per  Microsoft Windows 95 OSR 2.x ( ver 4.00.950B and C ). Suporton ndarjen ne particione ne sistem Fat32.Ka drajvrat per DVD, SCSI,IDE,CDROM.
boot95b.exe

3.Boot Disqe per windows 98.
Per versionin e pare te windowsit 98.Ka drjverat per IDE dhe CD-Room.
boot98.exe

4.Boot disk per windows 98SE,versioni i dyte i windowsit 98.
boot98se.exe

5.Boot disk per Windows ME bootme.exe

6.Bootdisk per Windows NT.
Boot disk 1 per WinNT 4.0 Server  wnt4srv-1.exe nt4srv-1.exe 
Boot disk 2 per WinNT 4.0 Server  wnt4srv-2.exe nt4srv-2.exe 
Boot disk 3 per WinNT 4.0 Server wnt4srv-3.exe nt4srv-3.exe 

7.Boot disqe per Windows NT 4.0 Terminal server.
Boot disk 1 per WinNT 4.0 Terminal Server nt4srv1.exe   
Boot disk 2 per WinNT 4.0 Terminal Server nt4srv2.exe   
Boot disk 3 per WinNT 4.0 Terminal Server nt4srv3.exe

8.Boot disqe per windows 2000
Boot  disk 1 per Windows 2000 Pro cdboot1.img   
Boot  disk 2 per Windows 2000 Pro cdboot2.img   
Boot  disk 3 per Windows 2000 Pro cdboot3.img   
Boot  disk 4 per Windows 2000 Pro cdboot4.img 
 Program i vogel per te krijuar imazh per te bere disqe boot ne windows 2000.makeboot.zip

9.Boot disqe per Windows 2000 Server
Boot disk 1 per Windows 2000 Server 2ksrv-1.exe   
Boot disk 2 per Windows 2000 Server 2ksrv-2.exe   
Boot disk 3 per Windows 2000 Server 2ksrv-3.exe   
Boot disk 4 per Windows 2000 Server 2ksrv-4.exe 

10.Boot disqe per Windows 2000 advanced server
Boot disk 1 per Windows 2000 Advanced Server   2kasrv-1.exe   
Boot disk 2 per Windows 2000 Advanced Server   2kasrv-2.exe   
Boot disk 3 per Windows 2000 Advanced Server   2kasrv-3.exe   
Boot disk 4  Windows 2000 Advanced Server      2kasrv-4.exe

11.Windows XP Home boot disk.(Mund te kerkoje disa disketa flopi) 
winxp_en_hom_bf.exe

12.Windows XP Pro boot disk.(Mund te kerkoje disa disketa flopi)
winxp_en_pro_bf.exe

13.Boot disk per windows xp home sp1
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...5-719F45C382A4

14.Boot disk per windows xp home sp2
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

15.Boot disk per windows XP pro Sp1.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...2-631504EF5E26

16.Boot disk per windows XP pro SP2.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

17.Boot Disk Essentials.wbootess.exe
Bazohet ne boot diskun e windows 98 SE,duke perfshire edhe komandat me poshte:attrib.exe, deltree.exe, doskey.exe, edit.com, emm386.exe, extract.exe, fdisk.exe, format.com, himem.sys, mem.exe, more.com, mouse.com, move.exe, mscdex.exe, reboot.com, scandisk.exe, scanreg.exe, smartdrv.exe, sys.com and xcopy.exe

18.Dos5.http://s93616405.onlinehome.us/bootdisk/boot500.exe

19.Dos 6.0 http://s93616405.onlinehome.us/bootdisk/boot600.exe

20.Dos 6.21 http://1gighost.com/ed/cindy/boot621.exe

21.Dos 6.22 http://1gighost.com/ed/cindy/boot622.exe

22.Dos 6.22 per modele te vjetra disketash 5 1/4 inch 
http://files.frashii.com/~bootdisk/t...ee/622-514.exe

----------


## Dardiafro

Nëse dëshirojmë që të bëjmë formatin cilat komanda duhet ti japim.Unë provova dhe i dhash komandën format por më kërkoj diçka përmasat e mising.Dhe pastaj kur të mbaroj formatizmi a duhet të futet CD-ja në njësin e vetë,dhe pastaj të filloj instalimi.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ske pse perdor bootdisk per te instaluar windows edhe per te bere format per arsye instalimi cd e instalimit qe ne winME e ka te inkorporuar kete gje ne setup te windows

Ardi

----------


## Dardiafro

Jo unë kam një loptop të vjetër i cili nuk bënë boot nga CD-ja.Si duhet të veproj me anë të boot disketës.Unë provova siq thash edhe më lartë,mora bootdisk win98 nga interneti.Shkon aty Start Computer with CD-Rom Support dhe dy tjera dhe pastaj edhe tjerat deri te A:\> tash qka duhet ti jap që unë p.sh ta formatizoj dhe ta rinstaloj.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

d:
cd i386
winnt.exe

edhe ndiq instruksjonet ne ekran

Ardi

----------

